# Istokpoga canal to Kissimmee River?



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Only one way to find out! 
But yeah, on maps it certainly looks shallow.


----------



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

You got that right! I'll probably check it out, worse case I can turn around and go fish the lake.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

I’ve ran that a few times in my buddy’s mud boat. Higher water during the summer it was fine and didn’t hit the skeg on bottom or anything. Never been that way when the waters down like it probably is right now though.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The north route gets shallow but the entire area is still a work in progress. They removed the dam that used to be there and put in a bridge. You can take the south route and once in the canal you can head north. Before all this work there was a dirt ramp right on the canal about 300 yards north of the dam (now bridge). 

The canal from the ramp to the lake was impassible last duck season as I think they filled it in until all the work on the river is complete.

I was not there during this duck season.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

Water is low on the river. Be careful. There is sections where sandbars have been crated from current. Sometimes in the middle of the river. I run the river on my airboat a lot. This year is one of the worst I’ve seen for navigating with an outboard or even a mud motor. Honestly I wouldn’t do it.


----------

